# Quick set shooting



## Anjouri123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi,

I identify the situation, place the camera to the subject, click the button, shot.
The shots come out blurry.
If I patiently let the digital camera lock the target it will come out properly sharp.
The shutter speed is very fast. The lighting is bright daylight outside. I use 6D and 24-105.
How could i get these fast set situations? I do get them, but the camera has some type of lag.
It just do not manage the quick point and shot.
Is it a concentrate system problem? IS problem? Not fast sufficient gear?
What do I do wrong?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 1, 2014)

It all depends on your camera settings and are you and/or the camera still moving when you click the shutter?

Camera settings: What are your settings for shooting priority of achieving focus or shutter release?  What about tracking sensitivity settings? (I'm a 5D3 user, so that may not be available on a 6D).  What about AI servo for moving subjects (including blowing leaves) or one-shot for inanimate objects?  Which AF points are being selected?  What's your exposure settings as in how 'thin' is your DOF?  What about shutter speed?  What about being closer than the minimum focus distance for the 24-105?  Bottom line, please post a picture or two with the EXIF intact.  That way, the rest of the use on this site won't have to wildly guess what the problems are and changes needed.  

You and/or camera moving?  Are you 'turning quickly' and hitting the button?  Remember, our eyes can achieve focus quickly.  Cameras aren't quite as fast.


----------

